# I'm sure somebody wants to bid on this!



## angboy (Apr 21, 2006)

I was just over at ebay doing some looking for pen blanks. In trying to sort by newly listed, I accidentally ended up sorting by price, highest to lowest. Soooo.... anyone want to place a bid????

http://cgi.ebay.com/Holy-Coming-of-...510562115QQcategoryZ16710QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

[:0][:0][:0][:0][:0][:0][:0][:0][:0][:0][:0][:0][:0][:0][:0][:0][:0][:0][:0][:0][:0][:0][:0][:0][:0][:0][:0][:0][:0][:0][:0][:0][:0][:0]


----------



## LanceD (Apr 21, 2006)

Then they have the nerve to charge you for shipping and a fifty cent handling charge [}][]


----------



## KingBubbaTruck (Apr 21, 2006)

He'd have much better luck if it was a food item, like a hot pocket or frozen burrito.  I'm not sure the golden palace casino is in the market for run of the mill 500$ pen blanks![}]


----------



## ldimick (Apr 21, 2006)

Look at his feedback rating [B)]


----------



## PenWorks (Apr 21, 2006)

This dude has one serious Easter hang over ! [B)]

I could not see what he was describing, and I'm a believer [:0]


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Apr 21, 2006)

I guess if it sells it will just reinforce what P.T. Barnum said.


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 21, 2006)

One idiot looking for another.


----------



## Skye (Apr 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />One idiot looking for another.



Imagine their offspring?


----------



## Turnitall (Apr 21, 2006)

At that price Jesus Christ better be hand delivering the blanks to who ever bids on them


----------



## Penmonkey (Apr 21, 2006)

$500! Are you trying to be funny? I can buy another revover for that much!


----------



## Ligget (Apr 21, 2006)

Imagine blowing those whilst drilling, very expensive loss! lol[xx(][][]


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 21, 2006)

I can see it now, a $550 slimline. [:0]


----------



## JimGo (Apr 21, 2006)

Won't most of the "desirable" figure turn out anyway?  Plus, you'll have to keep the blanks next to each other to "see" the image!


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Apr 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JimGo_
> <br /> you'll have to keep the blanks next to each other to "see" the image!


Maybe a pen/pencil set[?]


----------



## coach (Apr 21, 2006)

I see a guy riding a kangaroo!


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 21, 2006)

Jim, in all likelyhood you are correct. Like I said before... one idiot looking for another. If this sells, I'm gonna start cutting bookmatched blanks and selling them on ebay saying they contain images of Disney characters, etc. No they won't bring $500, but they should bring at least $75 a set. [][}]


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Apr 21, 2006)

So from what 'village' will the winner be announced from? Bet it won't be from Canada

-Peter-
[]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Apr 21, 2006)

I thought smoking herb was still illegal!  This guy is on something if he thinks this will sell.[8]


----------



## woodbutcher (Apr 21, 2006)

Some nut WILL buy that! []
Jim


----------



## woodwish (Apr 21, 2006)

I'm not bidding a nickel over $400!  BTW, I have some spalted maple that bears a striking resemblance to the Gateway computer boxes- worth anything?[]


----------



## Johnathan (Apr 22, 2006)

More like Holy Crap! The sad thing is, I'm sure it will sell. What is the world coming to?[]


----------



## Daniel (Apr 22, 2006)

only 36 hours remaining on this. Obviuosly everyone that wants these are waiting till the last minute to get there bid in. that always helps keep the winning bid lower[]
a thought on the comments about them being book matched. I've been watching that for a while on E-bay now. bookmatched pen blanks never made a lot of since to me but they must help get better prices cause you still see them a lot.


----------



## gerryr (Apr 24, 2006)

Well, you gotta give this clown credit for having a lot of moxy.  No suckers on the first listing, so he relists it![:0]  I'm almost surprised he didn't raise the price.


----------



## arjudy (Apr 24, 2006)

Yikes!!!!!


----------



## Daniel (Apr 24, 2006)

You have to fish long and hard to hook that trophy!!! It's scary to think but someone will probably eventually bite.


----------



## angboy (Apr 25, 2006)

You'd think he'd at least drop the price a little bit, after getting no bids! He could have gone down to $450 or something, SURELY people would have been lined up out the door to bid on it if he did that! Kind of greedy and ridiculous if you ask me- he probably bought the pair from someone just as a bookmatched pair and paid only dollars, or even got it for free!


----------

